# Yeah this is the guy I want...



## owls84 (Aug 20, 2009)

Perry is an IDIOT


----------



## JBD (Aug 20, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Perry is an IDIOT




He is not an idiot

Cheerleaders Cheer (he was a Cheerleader at A&M)

KBH is bailing when TX needs her most in DC - the TX govenor has less power than the Jr Steward (OK that is a joke, no emails from the Jr Stewards) - we need a Sr Senator to represent TX right now - it isn't about party or position it is an argument about tenure.  

KBH is just whining - I say let the party begin - its strange when Kinky did crazy stuff in the last election everyone thought it was cool to cuss and smoke a cigar and blow the issues off with one liners.

This plane stunt hurt Perry's wallet more than KBH's campaign.

Politics and politicians need to lighten up a little


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 20, 2009)

Both of them are idiots but I thought the plane was freaking hilarious.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 20, 2009)

All I'm going to say on this subject is KBH said she would only serve two terms as a Senator.  Well she is in her third term and now is complaining about Perry and saying he shouldn't be Governor because he should have term limits.  

I do not nor will I ever like KBH.  She and her campaign can say what they want about dirty politics but it was either last week or the week before when they had things on the back end of their website for search engines such as Perry is gay etc...

Speaking of KBH here is an interesting article


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 20, 2009)

Im not a real fan of Rick Perry, but I know every time Ive had contact with KBH I got results.  I agree she should have stayed in DC, we need her there.  As to Rick Perry, he DID sign the bill that gave us ad valorem exemption for our lodges...


----------



## owls84 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dont get excited about the Ad Valorem until the details are flowed down. There are a ton of requirements. It will not be money in the bank either and  a better job of records will need to be kept.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 20, 2009)

Not a big KBH fan. I do like some of the stuff Perry has stood for, but he has made some mistakes. Fortunuately, like JBH said, the governor of Texas is more of a figure head with a powerful congress.



owls84 said:


> Dont get excited about the Ad Valorem until the details are flowed down. There are a ton of requirements. *It will not be money in the bank either *and  a better job of records will need to be kept.



For some of the urban lodges, a major expense will be going away. So, it will hit the bottom line.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 20, 2009)

The money that is to be "saved" by not paying the taxes will have to spent on charity. If not in 6 years you will lose the exemption. (keep in mind not all has to be spent but it is up to the individual tax assessors to choose the amount they feel is justified) There is just more to this then just the money saved from the taxes just going into the bank.


----------



## JBD (Aug 21, 2009)

Josh - don't be disheartened - a few things - 
1) We are a fraternal organization who tells people we spend money on charity - at least we will have some more to do it with

2) now that it is on the books it is a lot easier to modify the requirements

3) we are waiting on the rules to be written to go with it.  This is par for the course with any law passed - normal process

4) proper documentation of charitable activites (not just epxenditures) by the members and the lodge will ensure the exemption does not go away.  In my view this gives us an extra incentive to get out there and volunteer and make Masonry visible.

Oh and remember the value of your hours is the value of what you do - if you mow the grass the going rate is than the plumber, electrican or accoutant so the value of donated hours should be presented comensurate with the services donated.  (This was presented this way at the 8/8/09 Warden's retreat.)


----------



## owls84 (Aug 21, 2009)

Brother, this is really something we agree on 100%. I know this gives us more money for the cause. However, I have been hearing "Oh this I money we don't have to pay next year". Fact is just because it is not going to the appraisal district it should go somewhere else. When I made this announcement and reported what was said at the wardens retreat there were a lot of members that got down right angry. I am just trying to explain it is not all pocket money. 

I for one would love to see us do more in the communities as far as charity. I would be for having a certain number that is required to have "community service hours" that a Lodge could make mandatory for its members.


----------



## JBD (Aug 21, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Brother, this is really something we agree on 100%. I know this gives us more money for the cause. However, I have been hearing "Oh this I money we don't have to pay next year". Fact is just because it is not going to the appraisal district it should go somewhere else. *When I made this announcement and reported what was said at the wardens retreat there were a lot of members that got down right angry*. I am just trying to explain it is not all pocket money.
> 
> I for one would love to see us do more in the communities as far as charity. I would be for having a certain number that is required to have "community service hours" that a Lodge could make mandatory for its members.



I heard that - it was a bit of a "change" to the announcement


----------

